# Looking for SW Georgia Lease



## dixiesportsman (Jan 23, 2012)

Hey all,

I am looking for a lease or to join a lease preferably on the flint river,  Dooly, Wilcox, Worth, Mitchell, Baker, Lee, Crisp, Randall, Colquitt, Macon County area.  Any help or response would be wonderful.  Thanks for reading and God Bless.

Jesse Reece
706-974-7095
Jessereece@gmail.com


----------



## bandit819 (Jan 24, 2012)

I run a club in Dooly County on 550 acres about a mile off the river. We have turkey creek and pennahatchie creeks as boundries. We currenyly have 3 openings. $1600 per member includes lease fees, insurance, utilities, food plots and supplimentle feed. We will be there this weekend showing it off. If interested call Robbie @ 321-231-4354


----------



## rutledgerm (Apr 23, 2012)

*lease*

[I have room for 4 members with a camp house. Campground, cleaning station, between benevolence and lumpkin, ga great hunting and fellowship. Call mike at 352-427-4985 for details FOR ONLY $1000.00 PER MEMBER


----------



## joedublin (May 6, 2012)

Jesse....NOW we only have ONE spot open in our 516 acre lease in Whigham,Georgia...between Cairo and Bainbridge. Deer and turkeys...corn already planted in one field...QDM rules...lots of white oaks...2 streams...only 10 members allowed...$825 a year for year-round access...good roads..pin in-out system...no "reserved" stands or areas....we all pay the same so we all can hunt the entire lease!     JOE    352-694-5419....got 3 people looking but the spot is open for now!


----------

